# Those who post Youtube, or any videos...take note!



## 243Savage (Apr 25, 2009)

Per the forum rules, as a reminder so that forum inappropriate content is not posted....DO NOT post the URL link to a youtube video. All videos from any video hosting site must be embedded. Copy and paste the EMBED link into your thread after you have ensured by screening in entirety that the video contains appropriate content. This applies to all video hosting sites that you provide links to here. The continued ability to post videos could be jeopardized if this is not complied with.

ALL VIDEO'S MUST BE EMBEDDED. VIDEO NOT EMBEDDED WILL BE REMOVED WITHOUT NOTIFICATION.

Tutorial for those who are unsure how to embed a video:
Step one: go to the video that you want to post to the forum.
Step two: Click on "Share". When you do this, a new sub menu opens underneath ( share this video) with "embed" as one of the options.
Step three: Click on "embed" and the highlighted embed code will appear underneath. Simply right click on the code to copy, and then right click again in your Forum post to add the video where you want.
Thats all there is to it!


----------

